# Hard drive magnet uses; Tip of the day



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2009)

You can use hard drive magnets to detect counterfeit US currency.
They are strong enough to slightly pull the bill to the magnet because of the metallic ink. I guess the counterfeiters don't use the
right ink, or just have one of those professional color printers.
I don't know if it works with any other country's paper money.
I have lots of them, I may try to sell some to some store owners. Anybody else have any uses for them?


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 3, 2009)

What a hoot! Great tip!!! I'll check it out if I ever see any paper
money again!! 8) 

I use them to clean up the work bench and floors so I can keep the
screws, etc. out of the pallet jack wheels. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2009)

I worked at a Giant food store last year, and they made all the night crew do what they called hollywood blocking. They wanted every item straight and stacked up so the shelf looked full. I made a ring with a laptop magnet on it to reach back and pull the cans forward
and it also helped in straightening out cans that were stacked and just needed to be moved a little. All the other workers wanted one.
It made doing the baby food jars a whole lot easier and faster. It made it so much easier. I still think the store was anal, they are the only ones doing it that way, like it is grand opening every day.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 3, 2009)

they are also good to check metal fromcopper brass & so on they are compact & strong


----------



## stihl88 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use mine to attach all my refining notes to my shed wall


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2009)

:idea: :idea: :idea: 

http://www.instructables.com/id/E9060QK8M6ERXTRVI6/


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 4, 2009)

Palladium said:


> :idea: :idea: :idea:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/E9060QK8M6ERXTRVI6/





as for this I do not recommend taking magnets from steel by force or bending steel. That epoxy is sometimes strong and your magnet can loose part of shiny metallic coating. My procedure is to put them to boiling or hot water for few minutes. This will loose epoxy and you can take them off without damaging their surface.

When playing with them I recommend caution as they are extreme magnetic and I had few nasty blisters when they stick together with part of my finger in between them. And that is some pain.


----------



## Gold Trail (Sep 10, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> What a hoot! Great tip!!! I'll check it out if I ever see any paper
> money again!! 8) . :lol:



now thats funny right there (and truth full)

Ryan


----------

